# New stuff for this board



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Now that I am an assistant mod, I will think of new ideas to help this board and post them here. Got a suggestion, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Got one:

Every game thread with 50 or more replies, I will give you some 20 rep points, and I am sure KC will do it too. No post padding or anything


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll kick in some points, too. Let's come up with some definite guidelines for rewarding game-thread posters.

We can also have a "predict the game score contest" with something like 200 points to whoever gets closest and 500 points to anyone who exactly predicts the score.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I'll kick in some points, too. Let's come up with some definite guidelines for rewarding game-thread posters.
> 
> We can also have a "predict the game score contest" with something like 200 points to whoever gets closest and 500 points to anyone who exactly predicts the score.
> 
> G-Force


Sounds good. I will get to work on the Game Thread for tomorrow right now and have some guidelines.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We could have a playoff prediction contest? All homerism aside though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> We could have a playoff prediction contest? All homerism aside though.


Yeah good idea man. I was thinking of something like that. When I get the final rules and stuff decided, I will make a thread for it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yeah good idea man. I was thinking of something like that. When I get the final rules and stuff decided, I will make a thread for it.


Thanks. And yeah, we could do round by round predictions and I guess whoever gets closest get pts or whatever you decide.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll donate points too.

I think once once we get all the competitions for the game threads set we should make a new thread and sticky it so new users can check out the rules and stuff. Basically a thread explaining how you can win points and rep points.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I'll donate points too.
> 
> I think once once we get all the competitions for the game threads set we should make a new thread and sticky it so new users can check out the rules and stuff. Basically a thread explaining how you can win points and rep points.


Very good suggestion, KidCanada. :greatjob:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

What The Hell Are Points And Rep Power For?!??!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This thread covers the whole "rep points" thing:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142396


And here is thread covering "points":

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150628&highlight=points


G-Force


----------

